# Measuring Machining Coolant Concentration Brix Refractometer



## RJSakowski (Feb 10, 2015)

Morning all,

I have been using a Brix refractometer for keeping track of my machining cooolant concentration for several years now and it works well. I have recently been getting ads from Amazon regarding one at a very good price.   It is a 0 - 10% Brix refractometer which is fairly optimal for coolant (my coolant typically runs between typically 1.5 and 2.5).  

McMaster Carr sells one for about $100 and they are over $200 at MSC. They are $130 at Enco and Tormach sells theirs for $63.  The brand at Amazon appears tro be the same that I have.
Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000K312Q8...&ascsubtag=42518709a84f31f7058292fed1b5aab2_S

I'll be happy to field any questions regarding use or other concerns.

Best regards,

Bob


----------



## NightWing (Feb 10, 2015)

Using a refractometer is the best way to determine coolant concentration.  I used one just like that for my Mazaks.  I also had a PH test kit and had biocides to add when the bacteria became too high.  The bacteria formed a sheet of rubber-like material that covered the coolant tanks.  I was told it was a lack of oxygen in the mixture that was a result of tramp oils sealing the surface of the coolant, allowing bacteria to thrive.  I also bought a skimmer that helped somewhat.

Cleaning the coolant tanks on the Mazaks was the worst job in the shop.  It was nasty as can be.  The dirty coolant cost $185/30 gallon drum for disposal.  The slime went out with the dirty absorbent mats, which were also costly to dispose of.

I used synthetic coolant that was biodegradable and could be dumped down the sewer, as long as it was never mixed and put into a machine.  Once in a machine, it was considered regulated waste and had to be drummed up and hauled away.$$$

Sorry to get off track but the hidden costs in manufacturing can be a big surprise.


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 10, 2015)

I suggest shopping eBay here. i got one for just a few bucks. You do have to be patient. Put up a search and only bid low, you'll get one after a while.


also a cheap aquarium pump keeps the O2 up and stops the bacteria. Skimmer is a real good idea.


----------

